
First Touches of SharePoint Spaces Preview - specialxsi
https://mattipaukkonen.com/2020/05/01/first-touches-of-sharepoint-spaces-preview
======
specialxsi
SharePoint Spaces – a new feature introduced back in 2018 is now available in
preview on SharePoint Online. Spaces brings in mixed-reality experiences and
possibilities to interact with content using mixed reality headsets. You can
also look around and interact with Spaces without any headset, currently a
mouse is preferred.

